# Cold Smoke Branding!



## dj mishima (May 11, 2013)

Here was my first experiment:













IMAG0221_zps17a12c89.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ May 11, 2013






I printed out a design, then I took some double sided tape and affixed aluminum foil(two layers) to the design.  I did this so that the first layer of foil would be stuck to the paper and the second layer would be tape and paper free.  I didn't want to have that on my food.  Thus, the second paper-free layer of foil.  I used a hobby blade to trace out a stencil.  Then I simply put the foil onto the cheese.













IMAG0226_zps622d74dc.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ May 11, 2013






This went into the smoker.  I found that the design didn't come out well with it upright as in the picture.  The cheese also didn't want to stand up on its own.













IMAG0222_zps8f721eea.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ May 11, 2013






This is how they turned out after smoking them design down:













IMAG0223_zps79cb7523.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ May 11, 2013






I didn't like how the "pepperhead" one turned out, so I made some more!













IMAG0227_zps318502af.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ May 11, 2013






Here they are design side down.  I found it also turns out better if placed directly above the AMPNS.













IMAG0229_zps84db5057.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ May 11, 2013







Voila!













IMAG0304_zpsde5b1c7c.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ May 11, 2013


















IMAG0305_zpse5869268.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ May 11, 2013






A few of these are going to be gifts.  I hope they are well received.


----------



## s2k9k (May 11, 2013)

That's pretty cool DJ! I saw it in the TD and was really wondering how it was done!!
That's a Great idea and would something really nice for gifts!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 13, 2013)

Pretty cool DJ! I wonder if using decorators icing, the kind that comes in the tubes would work. It is flavorless and would peel off. You could just draw right on the cheese!


----------



## dj mishima (May 13, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Pretty cool DJ! I wonder if using decorators icing, the kind that comes in the tubes would work. It is flavorless and would peel off. You could just draw right on the cheese!


Hmm.  I wonder.  If it did work, it would probably be easier than this method.  This can be pretty tedious work with the foil & knife.


----------



## woodcutter (May 13, 2013)

I like the idea! Will try that for gifts next Christmas.


----------



## driedstick (May 15, 2013)

Great Idea DJ I will have to give this a try.


----------



## kathrynn (May 15, 2013)

Loved the TD pic with that in it!  Great idea!

Kat


----------



## dj mishima (May 23, 2013)

The gifts were a hit!


----------

